# brastk.exe



## markmarkma (Sep 3, 2008)

how can i remove the brastk.exe?at first i was installing the total converter from the torrent then as i use it to convert movie files suddenly my PC got restarted and then when the restart is done the taskmanager is already disable and then all my antivirus and antispyware are all block...like my kaspersky and spybot...plss someone help me


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*The P2P programs you have installed expose you to risks* because of the nature of the P2P file sharing process. File sharing/P2P programs rely on members giving and gaining unrestricted access to computers across the P2P network. This practice can make you vulnerable to data and identity theft. It also exposes you to very malicious worms and trojans. You change those risky default settings to a safer configuration but the act of downloading files from an anonymous source greatly increases your exposure to infection.

*Go to add/remove programs and remove all P2P programs from your machine!*

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

